# 2012 Roubaix Expert



## pdainsworth

Here is a small pic of one of the colors. Can't get a picture of the other color (Black/Red) yet. These should be available before the end of the month.


----------



## ukbloke

Thanks for posting - always good to get an early look at next year's bikes.

The paint looks almost identical to the current Comp. No Ultegra Di2 at the Expert level then (not really a surprise).


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> Thanks for posting - always good to get an early look at next year's bikes.
> 
> *The paint looks almost identical to the current *Comp. No Ultegra Di2 at the Expert level then (not really a surprise).


I was thinking the same. Wonder if that'll hold true for the Tarmac line as well.

And (as always), thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdainsworth

Has Ultegra Di2 even been confirmed yet, or is it still vaporware?


----------



## ukbloke

pdainsworth said:


> Has Ultegra Di2 even been confirmed yet, or is it still vaporware?


It has not been confirmed by Shimano, but there have been widespread reports in the industry. Not surprising considering that next year's bikes are designed and ordered up to a year apart. The guy from BikesDirect was asking some pretty leading questions about this a while back too.

And the next step for Shimano should be a wireless Di2 for Dura Ace ... now we're talking!


----------



## pdainsworth

ukbloke said:


> It has not been confirmed by Shimano, but there have been widespread reports in the industry. Not surprising considering that next year's bikes are designed and ordered up to a year apart. The guy from BikesDirect was asking some pretty leading questions about this a while back too.
> 
> And the next step for Shimano should be a wireless Di2 for Dura Ace ... now we're talking!


Were this to actually happen on a Pro level Tarmac, it just might get me to leap back to Shimano from SRAM. Not that I am unhappy with SRAM, but the DA Di2 front shifts are absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## sage1

Can anyone offer up an educated guess if the Expert or Pro level will be offered in a triple for 2012?


----------



## ukbloke

sage1 said:


> Can anyone offer up an educated guess if the Expert or Pro level will be offered in a triple for 2012?


Highly unlikely. Compact cranksets and large cassettes have killed the triple except for a few Shimano triples at the low end of the range. Your best bet would be to buy the Pro frameset and build it up with the components of your choice.


----------



## sage1

ukbloke said:


> Highly unlikely. Compact cranksets and large cassettes have killed the triple except for a few Shimano triples at the low end of the range. Your best bet would be to buy the Pro frameset and build it up with the components of your choice.


You're probably correct, I really need to ride a compact in the hills around here and see what kind of differences there are. 

I'm on a 2006 Sequoia w/50-39-30 chainrings and a 12-27 cassette. I've been wanting to upgrade for a few years, 2012 is going to be the one but I'm not sure if the compact double will be ok for an old(er) guy in the Tahoe/Sierra area, lots of hills.

Thx


----------



## ukbloke

sage1 said:


> You're probably correct, I really need to ride a compact in the hills around here and see what kind of differences there are.
> 
> I'm on a 2006 Sequoia w/50-39-30 chainrings and a 12-27 cassette. I've been wanting to upgrade for a few years, 2012 is going to be the one but I'm not sure if the compact double will be ok for an old(er) guy in the Tahoe/Sierra area, lots of hills.
> 
> Thx


Your current 30/27 combination is a 1.11 ratio. If you went to Ultegra compact you would get 34/28 or 1.21, which is slightly easier than your _next_ lowest triple gear of 30/24 which is 1.25. So if you generally find that you don't need that very lowest gear on your triple on your Tahoe/Sierra hills, you will be fine. If you went to SRAM Apex compact you can get the lowest gear down to 34/32 which is 1.06 and an easier gear than your triple! There is no free lunch though, the down-side of course is bigger spacing between the gears both on the front (minor issue for most) and on the back (potentially a bigger issue if you can't find the right gear).


----------



## terrain

pdainsworth said:


> Here is a small pic of one of the colors. Can't get a picture of the other color (Black/Red) yet. These should be available before the end of the month.


Are you sure that's a 2012? Agree with others looks very similar to 11.


----------



## pdainsworth

terrain said:


> Are you sure that's a 2012? Agree with others looks very similar to 11.


I am sure... here is a better pic...
These were in the warehouse earlier, but most are already gone for a couple of weeks. The black/red sold out in a heartbeat. Should be more at the end of the month.


----------



## Wildcard

The black\red looks sweet, I hope they have similar paint jobs lined up for the 2012 Tarmac's


----------



## PJ352

Wildcard said:


> *The black\red looks sweet*, I hope they have similar paint jobs lined up for the 2012 Tarmac's


I agree. Not surprising that paint scheme sold out in a heartbeat.


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> Your current 30/27 combination is a 1.11 ratio. If you went to Ultegra compact you would get 34/28 or 1.21, which is slightly easier than your _next_ lowest triple gear of 30/24 which is 1.25. So if you generally find that you don't need that very lowest gear on your triple on your Tahoe/Sierra hills, you will be fine. If you went to SRAM Apex compact you can get the lowest gear down to 34/32 which is 1.06 and an easier gear than your triple! There is no free lunch though, *the down-side of course is bigger spacing between the gears* both on the front (minor issue for most) and *on the back (potentially a bigger issue if you can't find the right gear)*.


Excellent explanation, IMHO. Personally, I'd opt for a triple over Apex, for the (bolded) reason. Once what I call 'my rhythm' is broken, the ride isn't the same till I get it back.


----------



## ptt127

It also has DT Swiss rims (any details?) in place of the Fulcrums, a different seatpost, and what looks like the Toupe saddle in place of the Avatar. Also, are they coming out with a black Ultegra group?


----------



## nismo73

ptt127 said:


> Also, are they coming out with a black Ultegra group?


Yes..


----------



## pdainsworth

ptt127 said:


> It also has DT Swiss rims (any details?) in place of the Fulcrums, a different seatpost, and what looks like the Toupe saddle in place of the Avatar. Also, are they coming out with a black Ultegra group?


Yup... it's a Toupe. The wheels are DTSwiss Axis3.0. Whatever the heck those are. I'm guessing the lower end, Taiwanese hub with 30 mm rims.


----------



## Optimus

Wow ... gotta say, that black and red is HAWT!!!


----------



## BluesDawg

pdainsworth said:


> Yup... it's a Toupe. The wheels are DTSwiss Axis3.0. Whatever the heck those are. I'm guessing the lower end, Taiwanese hub with 30 mm rims.


I count 30 spokes on the rear wheel.


----------



## roncoro

*2012 SL3 Specialized Roubaix Expert - Black/Red*

I have already ordered my new 2012 SL3 Roubaix Expert Black/Red and the dealer is expecting it in the first week of August. Correction, the bike has left the warehouse and will be at my dealer this Friday, July 8th


----------



## Wildcard

anyone seen the new version of the PRO? Maybe with Ultegra Di2 upgrade??


----------



## Optimus

I need to get me one of those!!!


----------



## pdainsworth

Wildcard said:


> anyone seen the new version of the PRO? Maybe with Ultegra Di2 upgrade??


It isn't part of Speshy's early release program. Details on Pros should be available in mid to late July, after the dealer event.


----------



## mtrider05

Black and red is gorgeous, wow. Hopefully more to come along those lines.


----------



## t_togh

well, I was one who moaned about the 2011 paint jobs.....they seem to have improved! That black and red is probably going to seal the deal...


----------



## t_togh

any word on an OSBB for the Expert?


----------



## Special Eyes

I see they have added a few more spokes to the front wheel! My Roubaix has 16.


----------



## Rusted Angel

Does anyone has a pic of the 2012 Roubaix SL2 Apex Compact?


----------



## t_togh

when will the rest of the bikes be available for viewing?


----------



## dougrocky123

I just noticed my LBS has the 2012 Expert in black in stock. I have the black 2011 and their is not much difference although I like the darker Ultegra. MSRP went from $3700 to $3900. Enjoy the holiday!


----------



## knobster368

Ouch!

My 2010 was 3300...
Then 2011 went to 3700...
Now 2012 is 3900...


----------



## LetsGoOutside

The one pictured is the only one with availability and the only one with info right now. We have a few in Denver. It's drilled for DI2 and yes Ultegra DI2 is coming to dealers shortly and with availability. The one pictured is full Ultegra with DI2 capability and I suspect that Spec will offer it with DI2 shortly (Felt is already demoing their DI2 ultegra bikes per rumor so Spec has to be doing it soon). The black/red is absolutely stunning compared to it's 2011 counterpart.


----------



## BluesDawg

LetsGoOutside said:


> The black/red is absolutely stunning compared to it's 2011 counterpart.


I don't know about that. It does look great, but so does the 2011 carbon/gloss carbon. (Like mine for example )

DSCF0720 by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## dougrocky123

*I agree...*

...with BluesDawg! I like the stealth look of my 2011 with the blacked out Specialized.
PS. Local LBS has a small and a large 2011 Roubaix test bikes for sale @ $2400 each. The red looks mighty nice!


----------



## marknelson

I own a 09 Roubaix, but I'm sick of seeing white, red, and black bikes.


----------



## g-strad

I have a 2005 Roubaix Elite and have an opportunity to get a new 2012 Roubaix Expert in the Black/Red but with Ultegra Wheelset with Tubeless tires. Can get it for a reasonable price. Question is, do I dive in or hold out for a while? I like my 05 and will probably keep it for bad weather riding. Oh, if you haven't seen one in person, they are awesome! They also have a white/black that is really nice. Damn, why do they do this?


----------



## jj1960

Man, what great looking rides those are.


----------



## eyezlee

Ordered a white one for the wife Friday. She's a 6 footer and the Roubaix fit her best. Should be here 7-15.


----------



## RJP Diver

eyezlee said:


> Ordered a white one for the wife Friday. She's a 6 footer and the Roubaix fit her best. Should be here 7-15.



Post pics please...


----------



## Hobie55

Damn, that Black/Red is sweet


----------



## g-strad

Put a deposit on a black/red. They took it off the stand and away it went to the back room. This is the one with Ultegra wheels instead of the DT. Looking forward to getting it in a little while. Now need pedals.... Looking like a set of Ultegra 6700's.


----------



## Soap

Just assembled my new 2012 Roubaix SL3 Expert. Coming over from mountain biking, and I'll say that this is an awesome first road bike.


----------



## Soap

*One More Pic*

One more of the bars


----------



## sage1

Soap - Why did you have to assemble it yourself ?


----------



## jsedlak

What lens is that? It has a really soft focus...


----------



## t_togh

Soap....more please. It looks nice.


----------



## Soap

*An Answer to Your Questions*

@ Sage1 - I've got a connection with a bike shop who had the bike sent direct to the house from the factory. It arrived in a box with some components attached, but several needing assembly. 

@ jsediak - Using a Canon 50mm F 1.8 lens = big aperture. I like the look, reminds me of how we see things with our own eyes. 

@ t_togh - here you go...


----------



## mcaswell

jsedlak said:


> What lens is that? It has a really soft focus...


Not soft focus, just very shallow depth of field.

Most point & shoot cameras (and many cheaper DSLR lenses) will be "slower" (smaller aperture)... which means less light gets let in, and greater depth of field (more stuff in front of and behind the actual point of focus will be sharp).

"Faster" lenses (like the 50 1.8 that was mentioned as having been used) have a larger maximum aperture, so more light gets let in and depth of field is reduced (less stuff in front of and behind the point of focus will be sharp), allowing you to shoot in lower available light and to create compositions that draw attention to a portion of your subject by making everything else blurry.

--Michael


----------



## jsedlak

mcaswell said:


> Not soft focus, just very shallow depth of field.
> 
> Most point & shoot cameras (and many cheaper DSLR lenses) will be "slower" (smaller aperture)... which means less light gets let in, and greater depth of field (more stuff in front of and behind the actual point of focus will be sharp).
> 
> "Faster" lenses (like the 50 1.8 that was mentioned as having been used) have a larger maximum aperture, so more light gets let in and depth of field is reduced (less stuff in front of and behind the point of focus will be sharp), allowing you to shoot in lower available light and to create compositions that draw attention to a portion of your subject by making everything else blurry.
> 
> --Michael


Yep, and the nifty fifty is soft at 1.8. They are nice shots though, and I love my little fifty.


----------



## 2Slo4U

Soap said:


> Just assembled my new 2012 Roubaix SL3 Expert. Coming over from mountain biking, and I'll say that this is an awesome first road bike.


Nice pics...do you know how much she weighs?


----------



## t_togh

Any one else get a 2012?


----------



## Optimus

I REALLY want to get one, does that count? lol


----------



## rkgriffin

I will be ordering one in black next month. Will be replacing my 2005 Roubaix Comp which was basically the Expert model back then.

Soap,

How are you liking the DT Swiss wheels? Since they are new I can't find any feedback on them. My LBS offers 25% of wheel sets when you buy a complete bike but you have to buy them the same day so i wouldn't be able to test out the DT Swiss wheels all that much.


----------



## wpwoodjr

sage1 said:


> You're probably correct, I really need to ride a compact in the hills around here and see what kind of differences there are.
> 
> I'm on a 2006 Sequoia w/50-39-30 chainrings and a 12-27 cassette. I've been wanting to upgrade for a few years, 2012 is going to be the one but I'm not sure if the compact double will be ok for an old(er) guy in the Tahoe/Sierra area, lots of hills.
> 
> Thx


I have the 2006 Sequoia too. In March I got the 2011 Roubaix SL3 Expert Compact and have not had any real problems on hills. I love this bike!


----------



## wpwoodjr

pdainsworth said:


> Here is a small pic of one of the colors. Can't get a picture of the other color (Black/Red) yet. These should be available before the end of the month.


Looks like the seat post on the 2012 Roubaix has been downgraded from the 2011 model :-(

I'll never ride one of those posts again after the bolt broke on my 2006 Sequoia seat post leaving me quite exposed! The circular side-bolt system (not sure how to describe it) on the 2011 Roubaix is much safer and easier to adjust.


----------



## wpwoodjr

BluesDawg said:


> I don't know about that. It does look great, but so does the 2011 carbon/gloss carbon. (Like mine for example )


That's my baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## pivi

Also, no zertz on the seatpost for the 2012 Roubaix and Tarmac models. 
Zertz have become smaller throughout the past years, and now they were removed.

I'm a heavy guy (6'3") and I admit that the zertz on my Tarmac scares me sometimes.


----------



## Hooksta

t_togh said:


> Any one else get a 2012?


Just purchased a 2012 Roubaix Pro SL3 (SRAM Red) today. Will post photos once I get my newbie status up to ten posts!


----------



## Hooksta

Here's my new 2012 Roubaix Pro! Notice the difference from the stock catalog photo (more silver) vs. actual (more of a matte darker grayish blue). I'm honestly very pleased but I was surprised at the difference in appearance.


----------



## RJP Diver

Hooksta said:


> Here's my new 2012 Roubaix Pro!


Nice!

Now go get it DIRTY!


----------



## RWG1919

Here is the 2012 pro frameset, don't think the full bike comes in this color... I just built it up yesterday, no good photos yet of the build- this is from the dealer.


----------



## rkgriffin

The full bike does come in that color. Check page 2 of the 2012 pics thread. How do you like the blue in person? Where there any other colors for the Pro model?

Edit: meant to reply to RWG11919's post earlier.


----------



## Optimus

nevermind ...


----------



## Optimus

RWG1919 said:


> Here is the 2012 pro frameset, don't think the full bike comes in this color... I just built it up yesterday, no good photos yet of the build- this is from the dealer.


The Roubaix Pro w/ DA comes in that color, and that color only as a complete bike.


----------



## RWG1919

rkgriffin said:


> The full bike does come in that color. Check page 2 of the 2012 pics thread. How do you like the blue in person? Where there any other colors for the Pro model?
> 
> Edit: meant to reply to RWG11919's post earlier.


So it does... I stand corrected. The pro frame-only came in this blue - and one other color - but I forget which. 

I think the blue is outstanding in person. Not quite as light as in the photos. Pulled it out of the box in the bike shop since they all wanted to see it and it got a lot of oohs and ahs.

I'll try to get a pic up...


----------



## rkgriffin

RWG1919 said:


> So it does... I stand corrected. The pro frame-only came in this blue - and one other color - but I forget which.
> 
> I think the blue is outstanding in person. Not quite as light as in the photos. Pulled it out of the box in the bike shop since they all wanted to see it and it got a lot of oohs and ahs.
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up...


Can't wait for the pics! I am really thinking about getting this Pro model but not too sure about the blue. Will have to ask my LBS what the other color is.


----------



## Saved

Sizing question for roubaix expert...I'm between 5'9" & 5'10" and have short legs and longer torso. The 3 local shops I have been to have all said the 56 works best, mainly because of the reach. The last and most informative shop I visited said the 56 work but that they could also get the 54 with a longer stem, they also said the the 54 would look like it fits me better. I also feel like the 54 feels better but I think I am a little biased b/c my current bike is a 54 and have at times thought it is to small for me when compared to other riders my size. 

Is there any downside to going with a longer stem?


----------



## RWG1919

rkgriffin said:


> Can't wait for the pics! I am really thinking about getting this Pro model but not too sure about the blue. Will have to ask my LBS what the other color is.


Got a quick ride in yesterday - loved it.

Edit: summary build specs:
16.5 lbs
SRAM force
FSA carbon stem and bar
swiss threat DT swiss wheelset
TRP brakes
Specialized roubaix tires
carbon ti skewers, emporelli cages


----------



## Saved

*Sizing question for roubaix expert...*

I'm between 5'9" & 5'10" and have short legs and longer torso. The 3 local shops I have been to have all said the 56 works best, mainly because of the reach. The last and most informative shop I visited said the 56 work but that they could also get the 54 with a longer stem, they also said the the 54 would look like it fits me better. I also feel like the 54 feels better but I think I am a little biased b/c my current bike is a 54 and have at times thought it is to small for me when compared to other riders my size. 

Is there any downside to going with a longer stem?


----------



## wpwoodjr

I'm 6'1.5" and went with a 58" 2011 Roubaix Expert which comes with a 110 stem. I felt it was too constricting and got an S-Works 130 stem. No problems with it and it puts the brake hoods over the front hubs which is good for climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## Ivann

Saved said:


> Sizing question for roubaix expert...I'm between 5'9" & 5'10" and have short legs and longer torso. The 3 local shops I have been to have all said the 56 works best, mainly because of the reach. The last and most informative shop I visited said the 56 work but that they could also get the 54 with a longer stem, they also said the the 54 would look like it fits me better. I also feel like the 54 feels better but I think I am a little biased b/c my current bike is a 54 and have at times thought it is to small for me when compared to other riders my size.
> 
> Is there any downside to going with a longer stem?


I am exactly same size as you (also short legs and long torso) and I went through BG Fit which unambiguously recommended 54 with 10cm stem (standard stem with this bike size). If you like more aggressive ride you can always change stem with longer one.


----------



## Saved

Thanks Ivann,

So your bike does not feel to small? Does it still fell aggressive?

Thanks,


----------



## Dr_John

> Also, no zertz on the seatpost for the 2012 Roubaix and Tarmac models.
> Zertz have become smaller throughout the past years, and now they were removed.


The photos posted so far for the Roubaix appear to suggest otherwise.


----------



## t_togh

Soap, I need some more Pics...preferably not the closeups....thanks....I like that bike!


----------



## Ivann

Saved said:


> Thanks Ivann,
> 
> So your bike does not feel to small? Does it still fell aggressive?
> 
> Thanks,


No, I just pre-ordered 2012 Roubaix Expert based on BG Fit. They set up my current bike (also 54) and made sure all critical dimensions are transferrable to size 54 on Roubaix as the best size.


----------



## DustinNew

Ivann said:


> No, I just pre-ordered 2012 Roubaix Expert based on BG Fit. They set up my current bike (also 54) and made sure all critical dimensions are transferrable to size 54 on Roubaix as the best size.


I too am 5'10" with long torso and shorter legs. My current bike is a 56 (1985 Cannondale) but I've been debating between a 54 or 56 for a new bike. The reach is perfect on my 56 but my seat post is as low as possible with 170 cranks. I'm doing about 100 miles a week and haven't had any pains so I have to assume the fit is right. My thinking is I'd have more flexibility for fine tuning the seat height with a 54 even if I have to go with a longer stem.

Am I over thinking this and should just go get a proper fitting?

A good friend who is pretty hardcore about biking suggested I go with a Guru instead of a Roubaix. Any opinions on this?


----------



## Ivann

DustinNew said:


> I too am 5'10" with long torso and shorter legs. My current bike is a 56 (1985 Cannondale) but I've been debating between a 54 or 56 for a new bike. The reach is perfect on my 56 but my seat post is as low as possible with 170 cranks. I'm doing about 100 miles a week and haven't had any pains so I have to assume the fit is right. My thinking is I'd have more flexibility for fine tuning the seat height with a 54 even if I have to go with a longer stem.
> 
> Am I over thinking this and should just go get a proper fitting?
> 
> A good friend who is pretty hardcore about biking suggested I go with a Guru instead of a Roubaix. Any opinions on this?


Cannondale and Roubaix have different geometry - comparing Roubaix 54 with Cannondale Synapse 54 and Roubaix has longer wheelbase by 13 mm (similar difference in reach), so reach of Roubaix 54 is between Synapse 54 and 56.
Also we should rather have 172,5 mm crank at our heigth.


----------



## DustinNew

*Fitting*

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'm comparing apples and oranges trying to compare a 25 year old bike with a modern one. Time to get a real fitting.

On that note, is it worth going through the whole BG fitting process? I believe it is but I'd appreciate anyone else's thoughts. Guru has also developed a fitting machine that seams to take bike fitting a step further.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## goldenstaph

Just ordered one of these on the weekend. How are people finding the DT Swiss rims?


----------



## t_togh

What color Golden? did you consider Easton or Mavic wheels as opposed to the stock wheels?


----------



## rkgriffin

I will be buying a new bike soon. Still debating between the black 2012 expert or the black 2011 that my LBS still has in stock and will be putting on sale soon. Looks like the 2011 has a better seat post, different wheels and silver Ultegra group instead of the new black colored group.

Wheels don't really matter to me since I just picked up a set of Dura-Ace 7900 C24 CL for $730. So mainly going to come down to what color frame and group I really want.


----------



## Optimus

Hey anyone know if the expert in the black/red has a gloss finish or matte finish?
Thanks!


----------



## goldenstaph

t_togh said:


> What color Golden? did you consider Easton or Mavic wheels as opposed to the stock wheels?


The black/white is the only colour available here in Oz. Pity really since the red/black looks tits. 

Reason I asked about the DT Swiss rims is that I'm looking at a set of Ksyrium Elites... but only if the DTs aren't much good.


----------



## Dkozikowski

Do want!


----------



## t_togh

Golden, get the mavics


----------



## Yoshi

Brand new to the board, everyone. 

I'm currently riding an older LeMond (1997) with Campy Record 9. Fine machine - flagship bike in its day, but it's beginning to show (and feel) its age (and at 40, I'm starting to feel mine, with its more aggressive geometry/positioning). So cut to the chase, I test rode a Roubaix Expert (2011) a few days ago around the parking lot of LBS and am in the thrall of some serious bike lust. 

For those of you who are riding one right now, I'd love to hear your impressions, having put real miles on real roads (not just parking lots), pro and con.


----------



## wpwoodjr

Yoshi said:


> Brand new to the board, everyone.
> 
> I'm currently riding an older LeMond (1997) with Campy Record 9. Fine machine - flagship bike in its day, but it's beginning to show (and feel) its age (and at 40, I'm starting to feel mine, with its more aggressive geometry/positioning). So cut to the chase, I test rode a Roubaix Expert (2011) a few days ago around the parking lot of LBS and am in the thrall of some serious bike lust.
> 
> For those of you who are riding one right now, I'd love to hear your impressions, having put real miles on real roads (not just parking lots), pro and con.


Get it! I love mine. It rides solidly while soaking up the bumps, and its a beauty. The only issue I've had, the internal cable routing makes it harder to get gear shifting adjusted just right but keep bringing it back to the LBS until it's right.


----------



## Stumpy2011

*Roubaix Expert 2012 downgrades ?*

I am looking into purchasing the 2012 expert - it will be my first road bike after a few MTBs

The new specs are one notch down from last year, it looks to me like there are many downgrades.
The stem, handlebars, chain, Seatpost, saddle etc. 
Don't know about the DT wheels - is it an upgrade or downgrade compare to the Fulcrum ?
How about the tires ? Pro Vs. Pro II

I briefly rode the 2011 expert and I really like the flat top of the Expert handlebars, but 2012 comes with the Comp handlebars...

What should I be expecting to pay for the bike ?

2012 specs:
specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62096&scid=1101&scname=Road

2011 specs:
specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52870&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## AntelopeTG

I have a 2012 Roubaix Expert. So far so good on the tires and wheels. I weigh 250lbs. I have about 160 miles on it.


----------



## jason07

I bought the expert today and had the shop upgrade all the components in all SRAM Red. It's a bit unorthodox I know but I love this color scheme so much!

I haven't even had a chance to ride it yet, but I'm looking forward to it.

I will get some better pics and a ride report this weekend.


----------



## Stumpy2011

AntelopeTG said:


> I have a 2012 Roubaix Expert. So far so good on the tires and wheels. I weigh 250lbs. I have about 160 miles on it.


What's the weight of the bikes ?
How much shall I expect to pay for the bike ?


----------



## knobster368

Nice looking bike! Congrats...


----------



## AntelopeTG

Stumpy2011 said:


> What's the weight of the bikes ?
> How much shall I expect to pay for the bike ?


My bike is the XXXL 64cm. I crudely weighed it on a bathroom scale at a little over 18lbs. 

The bike lists for $3900


----------



## Stumpy2011

Great looking bikes.
I'm thinking about getting the black w/red.


----------



## harmony

*Roubaix Expert*

Just got it friday after 4 weeks waiting. Prety smooth on rough surfaces, but on smooth surfaces its as smooth as glass. Climbs amazing!
Of course I got rained on,only second time this year, figures.
Here's some Pics


----------



## Optimus

This is just an FYI - Specialized has a weight limit on their carbon frames @ 250lbs.


----------



## Stumpy2011

Just ordered an Expert Black/Red...
Was between 56 and 54, chose the 54, hopefully not a big mistake...
I am 5'10" w/ 32 inseam, Looks like I need a 55...


----------



## DustinNew

Last week I had a professional BG Fitting done for my current bike in anticipation of my new bike. Being 5'10" with a 30 inch inseam, I was told a 56 should fit perfectly. But they would make any necessary adjustments if needed to get the right fit, so it wouldn't be any problem if I wanted to go with a 54 and needed a longer stem. If you hadn't planned on it, I would spend a little time and the money on a professional fitting.

By the way, as a result of the fitting we moved my seat forward 2 mm and raised it 3 mm. I never would have guessed that little bit of change would have made such a big difference. I definitely spin easier and can take small rollers more easily. I knew my fit had to be close because I had never experienced much if any pain riding, but these little changes have allowed a little more speed with what seems like the same effort.


----------



## Stumpy2011

Dustin, I am a noob to Road biking so I am not sure I truly understand this 2 mm fine-tuning miracles...
I don't believe that I sit at the exact location every time I ride, also during riding I shift my butt back and forward to find new positions to ease the pressure or to adapt to road condition.


----------



## DustinNew

oops. wrong thread.


----------



## vipergts

harmony said:


> Just got it friday after 4 weeks waiting. Prety smooth on rough surfaces, but on smooth surfaces its as smooth as glass. Climbs amazing!
> Of course I got rained on,only second time this year, figures.
> Here's some Pics


Tits man!!!! WOW!


----------



## DustinNew

*Fitting*

Understood about moving around. You should do that, but there's a place where your seat should be for a neutral position. You shift from there for different road grades or just to change the pressure a bit. That neutral position should have your knee positioned above the pedal axel. Then there's foot position, back angle and several other measurements and adjustments. Like I said, my position was close to begin with, but these little changes made significant adjustments to leg and back angle. The result was more comfort and power and speed. It would be a shame to get a wonderful bike like a Roubaix and not get the full benefit of the comfort it could provide. Then again, if you nailed it to begin with you're getting just that. If you are enjoying the bike, then keep on enjoying it. If you have anything you feel like could be better, check into the fitting and details and I'd bet it will solve the issue. That or I'd be glad to take that shiny new bike off your hands.


----------



## myrudehand

*Roubaix Expert in "Test Red"*

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm about to plunk down money on a Roubaix Expert. I was gonna go with the white/carbon but I noticed yesterday that the Specialized website now says the bike comes in "Test Red" but doesn't include a photo.

Has anyone seen this color? Have a picture? Believe it's true? (Actually I called Specialized and an employee said it was true, but she hadn't seen the bike or seen a photo). Have a guess about when it'll be available?

Thanks in advance!

Brian


----------



## dougrocky123

*Santa Cruz LBS*

My LBS has two red Expert Roubaixs in stock. I thought they might be demos but maybe they are a new color. I'll check them out after work. Its kind of dark in there but they look orangish red to me instead of red red. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## wpwoodjr

Post a picture if you can!


----------



## RJP Diver

myrudehand said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm about to plunk down money on a Roubaix Expert. I was gonna go with the white/carbon but I noticed yesterday that the Specialized website now says the bike comes in "Test Red" but doesn't include a photo.
> 
> Has anyone seen this color? Have a picture? Believe it's true? (Actually I called Specialized and an employee said it was true, but she hadn't seen the bike or seen a photo). Have a guess about when it'll be available?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Brian


Here's what the 2011 test bike looked like...

'11 Specialized Roubaix SL3 Expert TEST Bike | eBay


----------



## BikerNutz77

I just ordered my frame in that color today. Awesome looking for sure.


----------



## myrudehand

*"Test Red" disappears from website*

Thanks for the info guys. I went back to the Specialized website tonight and it's all different. They don't show the prices for their bikes anymore. And the color options are gone. Only one color (black/red) for the Roubaix Expert. 

I wonder why that happened.


----------



## ukbloke

myrudehand said:


> I wonder why that happened.


Do you have the wrong region selected? I still see the USA prices.


----------



## BikerNutz77

BikerNutz77 said:


> I just ordered my frame in that color today. Awesome looking for sure.


Sorry 'bout that. First time responding on this forum and was commenting on the Roubaix SL3 Pro picture with the Charcoal / Red Frame, not the Test Red color. I just ordered mine yesterday from my LBS. I wanted the SL3, cause frames are harder to upgrade than components and I wanted the color scheme of the Pro. I do like the Black / Red of the Expert, but could not get the frame alone.

I've decided to build my own up so I can choose which components I want vs what Specialized says you can have. I plan to use my own hands and that of the experts at my local shop. After figuring out the potential costs, it should only cost me about $400 - $500 more to build a custom vs ordering a spec bike (that's considering I buy the products at a sale price or discounted when purchased as a group and the value of my own time being minimal). 

Here are my initial thoughts / wishes:

Ultegra Grey Ice or SRAM Force
FSA SL-K Compact Lite
Richey Pro 4-axis Carbon Stem
Chris King Sotta Headset
Selle SMP Lite saddle (in red)
Mavic Ksyrium SL or Cosmic
3T Carbon Bars
Cables in Red or Black
Bar Tape in Red or Black

I don't know if anyone has chronicled a build on this form as I am new here, but I intend to. Hopefully I can get some good suggestions and do's / don'ts form knowledgeable members. I currently have a Cannondale CAAD 8 and this is my first custom build.


----------



## dougrocky123

*Red Roubaix*

Checked out bike last night. Orangish red with black highlights.Couldn't get more info as all sales people were busy. IMO the 2011-2012 black Experts are the nicer looking.


----------



## Stumpy2011

The Orangish red are definitely the test bike.
Great color too.
The test bikes decals can be easily removed.


----------



## Stumpy2011

Got my Black/Red 54" 2011 Expert on Yesterday. 
Same as Harmony's - Quite a beauty.

Took it for a 10 miles spin this morning.
Feeling some pressure on my wrists/palms. good thing there are multiple positions on the handlebars (unlike my MTB...)
What component need to be adjusted in such case, or perhaps that's the way it is...
The seat is quite high (the 8 mark), haven't played ye with saddle fore/aft positioning yet.


----------



## RJP Diver

Stumpy2011 said:


> Feeling some pressure on my wrists/palms. good thing there are multiple positions on the handlebars (unlike my MTB...)
> What component need to be adjusted in such case, or perhaps that's the way it is...


The rider...

:thumbsup:


----------



## wpwoodjr

Stumpy2011 said:


> Got my Black/Red 54" 2011 Expert on Yesterday.
> Same as Harmony's - Quite a beauty.
> 
> Took it for a 10 miles spin this morning.
> Feeling some pressure on my wrists/palms. good thing there are multiple positions on the handlebars (unlike my MTB...)
> What component need to be adjusted in such case, or perhaps that's the way it is...
> The seat is quite high (the 8 mark), haven't played ye with saddle fore/aft positioning yet.


You can try adjusting the handlebars by loosening the stem clamp and twisting them so the drops and brake hoods are in a more comfortable position. Your bike shop should be able to help.


----------



## REYES

Quick questions; How is the ride on this Roubaix versus the Tarmac? Let's say Tarmac SL4 Pro or Tarmac SL3 Expert.


----------



## wpwoodjr

REYES said:


> Quick questions; How is the ride on this Roubaix versus the Tarmac? Let's say Tarmac SL4 Pro or Tarmac SL3 Expert.


I only tried the Tarmac for a short test ride but I'd say the Tarmac has quicker handling.


----------



## skinidipi

Regarding the Expert in "Test Red"

I too am looking at the Expert and asked my LBS about the Test Red color. He got this photo from his Specialized rep. I know some of you were wanting to see it.


----------



## RJP Diver

skinidipi said:


> Regarding the Expert in "Test Red"
> 
> I too am looking at the Expert and asked my LBS about the Test Red color. He got this photo from his Specialized rep. I know some of you were wanting to see it.


Interesting that it doesn't say "Roubaix" or anything else on it.


----------



## skinidipi

Exactly what I thought, but it clearly it is a Roubaix with the 2012 DT Wheels they are using. Was pretty disappointed as I was hoping for something a little more fun. Reminds me of the american flyer color scheme.


----------



## REYES

skinidipi said:


> Exactly what I thought, but it clearly it is a Roubaix with the 2012 DT Wheels they are using. Was pretty disappointed as I was hoping for something a little more fun. Reminds me of the american flyer color scheme.


I am pretty disappointed in the line of colors for the 2012 Expert lineup of the Roubaix and the Tarmac.


----------



## benny and the jets

RJP Diver said:


> Interesting that it doesn't say "Roubaix" or anything else on it.


It might on the inside of the chainstays?


----------



## msg98

can anyone who has recently rode roubaix and secteur comment on the differences in the ride. I am not interested in weight differences, but would love to hear on vertical compliance and whether/how much do the differences in v.c. translate to lower fatigue and/or lower likelihood of injury. 
thanks!


----------



## did291

msg98 said:


> can anyone who has recently rode roubaix and secteur comment on the differences in the ride. I am not interested in weight differences, but would love to hear on vertical compliance and whether/how much do the differences in v.c. translate to lower fatigue and/or lower likelihood of injury.
> thanks!


I have a sector elite 2010, and i too would like to know about the diffrence with the expert.


----------



## Zampano

I wanted to add my experience with long torso/short cycling inseam ( 31.5") fitting with the roubaix. With the roubaix, headtube length becomes a factor. The saddle gets positioned lower vis a vis the taller HT, which raises the handlebars more or less.

On my 54 I replaced the 20mm cone spacer with an 8mm, and use a 130mm -17 degree stem. The 56 would not work for my dimensions and fit.


----------



## Natedogz

msg98 said:


> can anyone who has recently rode roubaix and secteur comment on the differences in the ride. I am not interested in weight differences, but would love to hear on vertical compliance and whether/how much do the differences in v.c. translate to lower fatigue and/or lower likelihood of injury.
> thanks!


I had a 45 minute test ride on Roubaix and it was nice, I bought Secteur rides almost as good, cheaper and more durable imo. Roubaix is mostly noticed the reduced buzz from rough pavement, didn't get to ride any cobblestone or the like. I'm loving my Secteur Elite Compact. :thumbsup: HTH


----------



## busterb

new to the forum and road.. Been riding the 2012 test bike for the last 2 months putting about 200 miles in.. Was my first time ever on a road bike coming from mtbing only. Got hooked and pulled the trigger! I just built my 2012 Roubaix Pro! swapping out the cass, brakes, chain to full DA. and looking to getting the DA tubless wheelset also.. will post pics as soon as I finish the build

Dam you test bikes!


----------



## wpwoodjr

Can't wait to see pix


----------



## t_togh

Depends on how long. Too long, and yes, you really alter handling. I am not sure on a 54 what the upper limit would be.


----------



## roadworthy

My first post and want to say hello to the forum.. Long time roadie and would like to build a 58cm Roubaix (I am 6' with long legs) over the winter in time for spring '12 riding. Decided to ride a bit more upright this forthcoming year due to my aging body. I can sustain a lower position but not with some aches and pains. Below is the frameset I am interested in and thinking about ordering it thru my local Specialized bike shop. Anybody know the price for the 2012 Roubaix Pro frameset? No prices listed on the Specialized site yet and haven't spoken with my bike shop so any price info would be appreciated. I will hang Campy on the bike btw. I like the Roubaix Pro because it has old school threaded BSA BB and I haven't fully embraced pressed in bearings yet and my Campy Chorus UT would be plug and play with adapters. 

If anybody has built up the black '12 Pro with red accents, would sure love to see a pic.
Thanks

2012 Roubaix Pro in Black with red Accents:


----------



## RJP Diver

roadworthy said:


> Anybody know the price for the 2012 Roubaix Pro frameset? No prices listed on the Specialized site yet and haven't spoken with my bike shop so any price info would be appreciated.


The other Pro frames are $2200 per the website.


----------



## Optimus

roadworthy said:


> Guys,
> My first post. Long time roadie and want to build a Roubaix over the winter in time for spring '12riding. Decided to ride a bit more upright this forthcoming year due to my aging body. Below is the frameset I am interested in and thinking about ordering it thru my local Specialized bike shop. Anybody know the price for the 2012 Roubaix Pro frameset? No prices listed on the Specialized site yet and haven't spoken with my bike shop so any price info would be appreciated. I will hang Campy on the bike btw. I like the Roubaix Pro because it has old school threaded BSA BB and I haven't fully embraced pressed in bearings yet.
> If anybody has built up the black '12 Pro with red accents, would sure love to see a pic.
> Thanks
> 
> 2012 Roubaix Pro in Black with red Accents:



That frame is wicked!!! Where did that pop up? Are you in the US?


----------



## uhland

nice pic - great bike


----------



## uhland

there is a big jump but i think the advantage to the apex out ways the triple - imho


----------



## roadworthy

Yup in the US...right off of Specialized' 2012 website which I presume is US issue.
I am a big fan of Specialized products...ride the Toupe, Romin, Sworks carbon shoes etc. A great R&D company. I believe their graphics department is a bit frilly however...graphics are too busy on much of their stuff. Looks like for '12 either their focus groups or customer feedback have finally tamed down their paint jobs. I find the candy cane stripping on earlier Roubaixs pretty awful. Believe most of us at least for a road bike want a more purposeful look. I like the understated more monochrome paint of this frame and am considering it. The Roubaix just makes good sense for the non racer who rides marginal roads in particular from time to time.

PS: Below is the 2012 S-works for those that want to dream or break the bank. I would like to own that frame but the S-works maybe even stiffer with higher modulus carbon which will make the frame lighter. Not sure this meets my objective of best ride over rougher road surfaces and for a grand more therefore, probably will go with the Roubaix Pro instead. Below is a 58cm with 225mm head tube which I will appreciate. By the looks of this bike set up, this guy has to be sporting a 36" inseam...mine is a bit less.
Performing a graphical scale calculation...the Roubaix 58 has a 540 seat tube length, with my 77cm BB center to top of seat height, that puts my saddle position level with the handlebar shown in the pic with flat stem positon. I may or may not ride with a perfectly level saddle to bar but a good place to start.


----------



## PJ352

roadworthy said:


> Yup in the US...right off of Specialized' 2012 website which I presume is US issue.


I'm not seeing that black/ red Roubaix Pro frameset on my US website. 

To check the region you're using, go to the Spec home page and look top-right. It should say USA: English. If it says something different, you're not at the US site.


----------



## skinidipi

I found that red/black roubiax pro frame on the french edition of the site. Perhaps that is why he is unable to see prices as well.


----------



## roadworthy

Thanks for the catch guys on the black and red Roubaix Pro not being offered in the US for 2012. My bad. I wasn't on Specialized US site for some reason. Its the black with 'neon' blue paint job offered in the US which honestly I am not as keen on. So I guess if I am going to go frameset alone and build with my Campy components, will have to go neon blue...but don't see myself going that route. Will see. The Roubaix Elite to my eye looks a whole lot nicer if not more understated as shown by pics of 2012 bikes owned in this thread. That maybe the point however...to not blend in with other bikes. For their top of the line S-works Roubaix frame Specialized in the US went with yellow accents which certainly is a bit of fashion risk...but apparently they want the frame to make a statement and both do in neon blue and yellow.
At least no candy cane striping up the head tube which to me was always an abomination.

Will have to decide what to go with in time to build something for the spring.
Thanks again.


----------



## BluesDawg

A friend rode a red 2012 Roubaix Expert Test Bike on a ride with me yesterday. Here are a couple of pictures, one with my 2011 Expert.


Red by BluesDawg, on Flickr

Roubaixs by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## Galun

I have a choice of 2011 vs. 2012 Expert, with the 2012 only slightly more than the 2011. I don't mind paying for that if there is an upgrade in components. But when I compare specs it seems like there are quite a few downgrades in 2012.

Handle Bar - Pro to Comp, $15
Stem - Pro to Comp, probably $30 or so
Chain - Ultegra to 105, $15
Tire - Pro II to Pro, $15
Wheels - can't find detailed specs, but the fulcrum 4 appears to be much lighter than the dt axis 3.0, at ~1600g vs. ~1867g. That seems like a huge downgrade.

So it seems to me that Spec raised price by $200 and downgraded components by $200.

My question is whether there are signficant changes in 2012 that may have made the bike much better than 2011? If not, then my decision of 2011 vs. 2012 should be pretty easy.

Thanks!


----------



## busterb

there is no change to the roubaix frames for the 2012 that I know of. Across the board the 2011 are better deals, groupo and pricing imo. Production cost went up for 2012 (parts, shipping etc) and every manufacture had to modify the builds to keeps prices similar. Unless your stuck on the frame color. go for the 2011 while their still available.


----------



## roadworthy

For 2012, Specialized listened to customer feedback and on their Expert, Pro and Sworks Roubaix, they went for hidden brake and derailleur cables which many appreciate including me.
I just ordered the Pro frameset. If you don't like the content, order a frame and build it up. Most end up changing the saddle, bars, stem...like a particular crank etc. I also prefer Campy and Specialized doesn't sell a Campy bike so for me a frame up build is the way to go.


----------



## Natedogz

busterb said:


> there is no change to the roubaix frames for the 2012 that I know of. Across the board the 2011 are better deals, groupo and pricing imo......Unless your stuck on the frame color. go for the 2011 while their still available.


Yes, go for the better spec'ed 2011 for less money! :thumbsup:



roadworthy said:


> For 2012, Specialized listened to customer feedback and on their Expert, Pro and Sworks Roubaix, they went for hidden brake and derailleur cables which many appreciate including me.
> I just ordered the Pro frameset. If you don't like the content, order a frame and build it up. Most end up changing the saddle, bars, stem...like a particular crank etc. I also prefer Campy and Specialized doesn't sell a Campy bike so for me a frame up build is the way to go.


Yes, internal cable routing is the one thing that I really would like to have on my 2011 Specy frame.


----------



## Galun

I actually made a mistake on the price. I originally said the 2012 was slightly more expensive than 2011. What I actually meant was that the 2011 was slightly more expensive then the 2012. I can actually get a 2012 for about $100 less than a 2011. I guess it's a matter of scarcity of 2011 and whoever still have them want a good price, vs. finding a shop that's willing to give me a good discount on the 2012.

Which one would you guys recommend in this case? Thanks.


----------



## Natedogz

Galun said:


> I actually made a mistake on the price. I originally said the 2012 was slightly more expensive than 2011. What I actually meant was that the 2011 was slightly more expensive then the 2012. I can actually get a 2012 for about $100 less than a 2011. I guess it's a matter of scarcity of 2011 and whoever still have them want a good price, vs. finding a shop that's willing to give me a good discount on the 2012.
> 
> Which one would you guys recommend in this case? Thanks.


The one that you liked the feel/ride better....

Do you plan on buying lighter wheels anytime soon? Are the lighter wheels really necessary for your use? Other than that kinda a wash it seems....not a huge price or component difference, but I really like internal cable routing.


----------



## Galun

Will it help future resale value if I get the 2012 instead of 2011?


----------



## steved13

RJP Diver said:


> Interesting that it doesn't say "Roubaix" or anything else on it.


It does say Roubaix on the Zertz


----------



## steved13

busterb said:


> there is no change to the roubaix frames for the 2012 that I know of. Across the board the 2011 are better deals, groupo and pricing imo. Production cost went up for 2012 (parts, shipping etc) and every manufacture had to modify the builds to keeps prices similar. Unless your stuck on the frame color. go for the 2011 while their still available.


I thought the new "cobra" top tube was new in 2012...or was it new in 2011?


----------



## PJ352

Galun said:


> Will it help future resale value if I get the 2012 instead of 2011?


Generally (and relatively) speaking, Specialized bikes hold their value, so unless you buy/ sell with some frequency, don't decide based on model year.

Just as a FYI, FWIW both the '11 and '12 Roubaix Experts have internal cable routing, but along the lines of what Natedogz offered, there's not a big difference in components, and if you're like many of us wheelsets will likely be the first major upgrade, so go with the model year you simply like better. 

Me? I'd go for the 2012 black/ red paint scheme. _Very_ nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352

steved13 said:


> I thought the new "cobra" top tube was new in 2012...or was it new in 2011?


You're thinking Tarmac SL4....


----------



## Galun

Thanks very much for the advice.

I do like the black/red in 2012 better. And I actually find the freehub noise in the fulcrum wheels to be a bit annoying, so the 2012 wheels are kinda better for me there even though they are heavier. If I follow the "path" those wheels may be gone soon anyways 

I also gotta swap out the seatpost to an aluminum one so I can clamp a rack for my commute. Any suggestions here (other than specialized)?

Hopefully I will post a pic of my new ride soon!


----------



## Optimus

Galun said:


> Thanks very much for the advice.
> 
> I do like the black/red in 2012 better. And I actually find the freehub noise in the fulcrum wheels to be a bit annoying, so the 2012 wheels are kinda better for me there even though they are heavier. If I follow the "path" those wheels may be gone soon anyways
> 
> I also gotta swap out the seatpost to an aluminum one so I can clamp a rack for my commute. Any suggestions here (other than specialized)?
> 
> Hopefully I will post a pic of my new ride soon!


Thomson seatpost!


----------



## steved13

PJ352 said:


> You're thinking Tarmac SL4....



I don't think so I only looked at the Roubaix, never looked into the Tarmac..


----------



## PJ352

steved13 said:


> I don't think so I only looked at the Roubaix, never looked into the Tarmac..


Then the cobra top tube you're referring to would have been present in 2011, because the SL3 mold is a carry over for 2012.


----------



## wpwoodjr

I found the freehub noise got much quieter after my LBS lubed the chain. Not sure what they did.


----------



## Galun

Well, here it is. Black and Red, looks awesome.

Got a second seat setup for the commute - Thompson Elite post, Romain Evo Expert Saddle (LBS lend me a white one to try out for now), Topeak seatpost mount MTX rack.

I was going to get Hed Aredenes SL wheels, but LBS actually talked me out of it and asked me to give the DT Axis 3.0 a chance first. He said Specialized tried to match up the OEM setup with their target group of riders.


----------



## PJ352

Congrats on the new bike.. _Enjoy!!_


----------



## roadworthy

Congrats Galun. Pretty exciting to get a new bike...especially one as fine as that. No more exciting day than to get a new bike as a little kid and doesn't seem to change much as we age. 
The bike shop gave you good advice about the wheels. Stockers will do fine for commuting in particular. If you want to engage in more spirited riding and take a dive into wheels there are some uber light carbon wheelsets out there...but many issues to consider...namely warranty and replacement parts...frequency of truing etc...so do your homework if you consider another wheelset that is lighter and maybe quite a bit stiffer as well which you may or may not like. 

I was wondering about your seatpost set up. Good idea to just keep the rack mounted to the Thomson post and swap out the whole thing when not commuting. What will be interesting is to contrast the ride quality between the Thomson post and the post that comes with the Expert...latter should be considerably more compliant and considered an integral part of the Roubaix's great ride quality. Thomson posts...btw what I ride and great posts are by contrast on the stiff side. Is that rack pretty solid with single point of contact to the seat post only?

A last note...I ride both the Toupe and Romin on different bikes. Both the Toupe and Romin have evolved further as Specialized continues to refine their products. I would like to try the new Romin Evo that came on your bike as I understand it is both a bit more compliant and has a thinner nose.

I have essentially the same frame on order with the Roubaix Pro and can't wait to build it up when it comes in.
Have fun.


----------



## Natedogz

Galun said:


> Well, here it is. Black and Red, looks awesome.
> 
> Got a second seat setup for the commute - Thompson Elite post, Romain Evo Expert Saddle (LBS lend me a white one to try out for now), Topeak seatpost mount MTX rack.
> 
> I was going to get Hed Aredenes SL wheels, but LBS actually talked me out of it and asked me to give the DT Axis 3.0 a chance first. He said Specialized tried to match up the OEM setup with their target group of riders.


Sweet lookin bike, now get those stickers off and test out those wheels...if you're able weigthts for the wheels would be nice too. I haven't found much info on those DT wheels.


----------



## goldenstaph

Natedogz said:


> if you're able weigthts for the wheels would be nice too. I haven't found much info on those DT wheels.


See here


----------



## Natedogz

goldenstaph said:


> See here





goldenstaph said:


> Sorry for the late reply (no excuses, I'm just lazy). Without tires, tubes & cassette, weights are
> Front- 831g
> Rear- 1036g
> Skewer- 65g each


Thanks!


----------



## Galun

roadworthy said:


> I was wondering about your seatpost set up. Good idea to just keep the rack mounted to the Thomson post and swap out the whole thing when not commuting. What will be interesting is to contrast the ride quality between the Thomson post and the post that comes with the Expert...latter should be considerably more compliant and considered an integral part of the Roubaix's great ride quality. Thomson posts...btw what I ride and great posts are by contrast on the stiff side. Is that rack pretty solid with single point of contact to the seat post only?


I didn't want to reply quickly until I have a few days of commute on the bike. Yes, the seat post is very stable. Granted I carry a very light load - less than 5lbs including weight of bag I'd guess. The setup rattles when the bag is too light. On the way back, when it's warmer and with the jacket in the trunk bag, it's great. What I do find is that the cam lock mechanism of the rack is rubbing against my thigh in some strokes. When I have time I will remove the cam lock and put in a thin nut to clamp it down. I lose the convenience of the mount but I plan leaving it on the post anyways.



> A last note...I ride both the Toupe and Romin on different bikes. Both the Toupe and Romin have evolved further as Specialized continues to refine their products. I would like to try the new Romin Evo that came on your bike as I understand it is both a bit more compliant and has a thinner nose.


I love the romin evo much more than the toupe. Personal preference I guess, but I love the romin evo. I felt much more stable and planted on that saddle.

I haven't had much time to compare the stock carbon post vs thomson seatpost yet. To be frank, it's because the romin is on the thomson post, so I keep running the Thomson post even on fun rides. One of these days I gotta do a longer ride in the toupe to decide whether to swap that out for the romin as well.


----------



## DaveKGold

I want a Roubaix with Di2 for Xmas!


----------



## busterb

i wanted the ultegre Di2 but I couldnt wait so I got the mech DA instead..


----------



## StillKeen

roadworthy said:


> ... I like the Roubaix Pro because it has old school threaded BSA BB and I haven't fully embraced pressed in bearings yet ....


Totally agree with you on this, pressed in just seems like something that can be messed up in installation and then destroys the frame ...


----------



## Devastazione

Amazing bike. at 6'' I'm really wondering if the 56 should fit ok for me.


----------



## 2Slo4U

Devastazione said:


> Amazing bike. at 6'' I'm really wondering if the 56 should fit ok for me.


At 6", I'm not sure any bike will fit you 

Seriously, I know individual measurements will vary but I'm 6' and ride a 56. I was on a 58 for a while and could never get comfortable on it. I think the 56 is perfect.


----------



## PJ352

Devastazione said:


> Amazing bike. at 6'' I'm really wondering if the 56 should fit ok for me.


When it comes to bike fit, proportions matter more than height alone. That aside, unless you're purchasing online (which Specialized won't allow), the onus is on the LBS (not you) to get sizing right. I suggest finding a reputable one, get sized/ fitted and head out on some test rides.


----------



## Devastazione

2Slo4U said:


> At 6", I'm not sure any bike will fit you
> 
> Seriously, I know individual measurements will vary but I'm 6' and ride a 56. I was on a 58 for a while and could never get comfortable on it. I think the 56 is perfect.


Yeah,that's what pretty much I've been told,at least when it comes to the Roubaix. Just for peace of mine I'll try to get measured for fit before purchasing one.
Too bad the Expert only comes in black and white for my market( Italy),that would be my 3rd black and white Specialized in my garage


----------



## roadworthy

I am 6' tall with long legs and arms and prefer the 58. Yes I can ride a 56, but with long arms prefer the top tube length of the 58...and with long legs which puts my saddle top to BB center at 77cm, prefer the taller head tube of the 58 so I can ride with a flat stem and have bar height be within an inch or so of my saddle height. As PJ stated, proportions matter a lot...but so do riding position 'preference' including flexibility and tolerance for drop. Many that seek a Roubaix prefer to ride a bit more upright for longer distance riding. A 6'er built the opposite of me...with long torso and short legs, may still prefer a 58 for the top tube length. Saddle will be lower of course and certainly easier to get the bars up to saddle height if that is the priority without a riser stem as shown with Galun's build...Galun actually preferring his bar height above the saddle which isn't the best position for everybody including me for spirited riding. I could have sized down but didn't want to use a riser stem on my new build...but perhaps I will as I get into my 60's and beyond.


----------



## PJ352

roadworthy said:


> As PJ stated, proportions matter a lot...*but so do riding position 'preference' including flexibility and tolerance for drop*. Many that seek a Roubaix prefer to ride a bit more upright for longer distance riding. A 6'er built the opposite of me...with long torso and short legs, may still prefer a 58 for the top tube length. Saddle will be lower of course and certainly easier to get the bars up to saddle height if that is the priority without a riser stem as shown with Galun's build...Galun actually preferring his bar height above the saddle which isn't the best position for everybody including me for spirited riding. I could have sized down but didn't want to use a riser stem on my new build...but perhaps I will as I get into my 60's and beyond.


I agree, and additional factors may apply, like cycling experiences, fitness, riding style... so my comments weren't meant to be all encompassing re: bike fit. Rather, they were in response to Devastazione's wondering about sizing.

As an aside, it's fine to be an educated consumer, but unless a buyer is well versed in fit, IMO/E most would do well to follow a reputable fitters advice. Working one on one, a number of factors affecting a riders fit will get sorted out. 

Re: how a riders reach/ saddle to bar drop preferences affect sizing; I'm of the mind that one (size) usually has advantages over the other. In other words, most riders don't get an optimal fit from either of two frame sizes, so IMO/E, it's better to first match the frame size to the rider (reach taking precedence), then tweak reach/ drop with stem/ angle/ spacer set up.

If the fitter finds the need to 'compensate' (as an example, for drop) by going to the next larger frame/ longer HT, reach extends and a shorter stem is needed. Depending on the extent (say, having to run a 70mm stem), f/r weight distribution (thus, handling) may be adversely affected. In that scenario, that particular make/ model may not be the best option.


----------



## AntelopeTG

I'm 6'9" and ride the XXL 64cm Roubaix. It definatly felt different than my other bike but as I started riding it more it now feels great. I put Dura Ace 180mm cranks on and Look Keo 2 Max pedals for a low stack height. Also have a Thomson seat post. Stem has the 26 degree rise shim in it I believe.


----------



## ukbloke

AntelopeTG said:


> I'm 6'9" and ride the XXL 64cm Roubaix. It definatly felt different than my other bike but as I started riding it more it now feels great. I put Dura Ace 180mm cranks on and Look Keo 2 Max pedals for a low stack height. Also have a Thomson seat post. Stem has the 26 degree rise shim in it I believe.


It's cool that you can get an off-the-shelf carbon bike to work at your height! As a fellow tall person, though a good 4 inches shorter than you, I'd love to see a picture of your bike.


----------



## AntelopeTG

ukbloke said:


> It's cool that you can get an off-the-shelf carbon bike to work at your height! As a fellow tall person, though a good 4 inches shorter than you, I'd love to see a picture of your bike.


Here are a couple of pics. I put a set of Zinn 48cm bars on a while back.


----------



## ukbloke

AntelopeTG said:


> Here are a couple of pics. I put a set of Zinn 48cm bars on a while back.


Great bike - thanks for the pic! So really tall guys can buy off the rack instead of buying a custom bike from Zinn.


----------



## Devastazione

Looks like I will have to settle for the Elite instead of the Expert( 105,no internal cable routing,Fulcrum Racing 6,no BB 30 ). It comes at a more convenient price,something I truly need to consider since it will be my 3rd Specialized in 10 months. I'm still a mtb guy afterall,the Elite should be more than enough for my occasional road sessions.
Here is the model for the italian market. Always loved Specialized's red,too bad for the missing internal routings..:cryin:


----------



## PJ352

I'd bet there are lots of cyclists that would happily 'settle' for a Roubaix Elite. If it's any consolation, that frameset is the rough equivalent of Specs mid-range offerings circa ~'09. 

Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## BluesDawg

Devastazione said:


> Amazing bike. at 6'' I'm really wondering if the 56 should fit ok for me.


I am joining this discussion a little late, but let me add one more data point for a 6' rider on a size 58 Roubaix. My saddle to BB distance is 76 cm. I need my bars just below saddle height due to limited neck flexibility and I was able to get that on a 58 with no spacers and a level stem. I did change from the standard 110 stem to a 100. I could get the same fit on a 56, but would have needed a few spacers and an upward tilted stem.


----------



## Devastazione

It's still not clear to me how come Specialized Italy website reports DT 2.0 wheels for the Elite but the picture I've posted above shows Fulcrums wich I actually do prefer a lot . Need to talk with my LBS about this before ordering the bike. I know they're both entry level wheels but I have had some great experiences with Fulcrums on mtb and terrible ones with DT's.


----------



## trail2street

I just got my 2012 Roubaix Elite... I'm pretty excited to get out there and ride this bad boy. Picked it up from the shop last week, only got 30 minutes on the trainer so far.

For right now its all stock other than the S-Line CF shallow drop bars. I plan to swap over my Mavic Krypsum SL's soon.


----------



## trail2street

Devastazione said:


> It's still not clear to me how come Specialized Italy website reports DT 2.0 wheels for the Elite but the picture I've posted above shows Fulcrums wich I actually do prefer a lot . Need to talk with my LBS about this before ordering the bike. I know they're both entry level wheels but I have had some great experiences with Fulcrums on mtb and terrible ones with DT's.


The Elite (at least mine and all I looked at) come with the Fulcrum 6's


----------



## CABGPatchKid

Enjoy! 
I have a 2009 Roubaix Pro frame - Ultegra components (frame was upgraded form the 2008 Expert because of a defect). I now have the Dura Ace 7850 SL wheels and the Fusion 3 Tubeless. 
After you swap the wheels you will have a very nice ride indeed!


----------



## Devastazione

Tested the Expert 2 days ago here in San Diego California,mailed my lbs back in italy and told him to get me that over the Elite,she'll be home by next tuesday while I'll arrive the next day,can't barely wait. Amazing bike,unbelivably smooth !!!


----------



## guso

Hey guys, I have an opportunity to buy a 2011 demo Roubaix Expert for 2200.00. It's got two scratches, other than the tires the bike is new. The other thing is the size. I am just under 5'6" and it is a 49cm. What do you guys think about the bike and the size?
I appreciate any feed back.


----------



## CABGPatchKid

Will this bike frame be under warranty? In addition, what about the components, wheels?
How does the bike look otherwise? Are the tires worn, the bar tape, saddle? Etc. On the other hand, does everything look new?
I would think a demo bike would not be all that heavily used, and the bike shop should be able to maintain it so it should be in excellent condition. 
If the scratches are just that, scratches and you can live with them, and the bike comes with the warranty, then maybe the price is OK.
And how do you feel about the bike shop? When I bought my Roubaix I felt I was also buying the bike shop. 
I just looked up a clearance 2011 Expert (new) at the bike shop I use and they have one listed at $2,600, as an example, and I will admit, one could probably beat their price, but I feel they know their stuff. 
For the size, I would consult a fit professional. To me it sounds a bit small. I am 5’ 10” and I ride a 56.

Hope this helps.


----------



## guso

Thanks CABGPatchkid. Yes the bike comes with full warranty. It is the 2011 SL3 Expert with full Ultegra's, the wheels are Fulcrum race 4. For 2000.00 I can live with the scatches. My biggest concern is the size. I test rode and it felt fine. The LBS said it looked perfect when I rode passed him. But don't know if he just wants to get rid of the bike. Will have to maybe go to a different shop to get there opinion.


----------



## 2Slo4U

GUSO -- I picked up a 2010 Expert that was a test bike two years ago. I have not regretted my purchase. As far as the sizing goes, it sounds like it might be too small for you. I would try to see what another bike shop has to say about sizing and then if you decided to go ahead with the purchase, I would try to get a BG fitting thrown in with the deal.


----------



## ukbloke

Considering that this is the smallest geometry that Specialized make and that there are many riders shorter than you, this does not sound right to me. Unless you have unusual proportions or are looking for a really pro fit, this bike is probably too small for you. You can try to compensate with a raised stem and a lot of seat-post showing, but the top tube will likely be too short, and your weight distribution could be off. Proper fit has to take priority over getting a good deal.


----------



## guso

Thanks guys for the info. I will research better the size issue. If not looks like I'll have to dish out an extra 1500.00. or look into the a Cervelo, Giant, Scott.


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> Considering that this is the smallest geometry that Specialized make and that there are many riders shorter than you, this does not sound right to me. Unless you have unusual proportions or are looking for a really pro fit, this bike is probably too small for you. You can try to compensate with a raised stem and a lot of seat-post showing, but the top tube will likely be too short, and *your weight distribution could be off. Proper fit has to take priority over getting a good deal.*


I agree. I recommend getting (at least) one more opinion on sizing. Just keep in mind that all 49cm bikes don't measure the same, so when comparing, ideally search out both a 49cm and a 52cm Roubaix to compare. If not, at least try to find a 52cm for comparison.


----------



## Optimus

Don't be bummed on the size, get fitted first, I have a buddy who's about 5'6" and rides a 49! Not everyone is the same, but you will not know unless you get fitted.


----------



## feeex

Nice looking bike


----------



## Stumpy2011

Hi Guso,
Quite surprising that you can get a full warranty on used bikes.
Demo bikes are used bikes after all. as Far as i know Specialized sell the bike to the store at a discounted price and the store is allowed to sell the bike as used.
I wold check with Specialized. If something happens to the Carbon frame and they decline the warranty than you are screwed.
I also played with the idea of getting a demo bike and decide to get a brand new one with a full warranty.
So instead of getting a used demo 2011 I got a new 2012 for approx $600 more.

Also regarding sizing, like most other people said, most likely 49 is too small for you.
You probably need 52-54 size frame.

Grabbed that from another site - use it as a rough guideline

S-Works Roubaix SL 
==================== 
Bike Size Rider Height Rider Height (cm)
49cm 5' 0" - 5' 3" 152 - 160
52cm 5' 3" - 5' 6" 160 - 168
54cm 5' 6" - 5' 9" 168 - 175
56cm 5' 9" - 6' 0" 175 - 183
58cm 6' 0" - 6' 3" 183 - 191
61cm 6' 3" - 6' 6" 191 - 198


----------



## PJ352

Stumpy2011 said:


> Hi Guso,
> Quite surprising that you can get a full warranty on used bikes.
> Demo bikes are used bikes after all.


Since they've never been sold (to consumers), demo bikes are considered new bikes, not used. They come with all the necessary paperwork to submit the warranty registration, so there would be no problem with warranty coverage.


----------



## guso

Hey guys thanks for the input really appreciate it. As to the warranty, the LBS assured me that the frame had a life time warranty. But I'm getting the gut feeling that if I go with the Roubaix I should first compare with the 52cm before getting married to the 49cm.
Thanks all.


----------



## ukbloke

guso said:


> Hey guys thanks for the input really appreciate it. As to the warranty, the LBS assured me that the frame had a life time warranty. But I'm getting the gut feeling that if I go with the Roubaix I should first compare with the 52cm before getting married to the 49cm.
> Thanks all.


All Specialized's warranties apply to the original owner only. The salesman may see this as a grey area when it comes to test bikes, but I don't think that Specialized sees it that way. Given the sizing recommendations and this warranty claim by your LBS, I would start looking for another store ...


----------



## EMR

I've got my eyes set on a 2012 Roubaix Expert (white/black) and would love to see more pics and ride impressions from those out there riding the 2011 or 2012 Expert.


----------



## Petersfield

Hiya

I've had my 2012 Expert (black and white) since last Sept and absolutely love it but unfortunately don't have any comparisons to offer as it was my first road bike. I'm 48 and 200lbs and it suits me just fine - now doing 60-80 miles most weekends on fairly hilly terrain and i can't really fault it - it climbs well and feels really stable on descents even at 40mph+.

I know it's not much use not having the perspective of another bike but i couldn't be happier - i've just ordered a pair of Kysrium SRs as an upgrade but the stock DT Swiss certainly seemed OK

No pics to hand but i'll post at some point

Andy


----------



## Devastazione

EMR said:


> I've got my eyes set on a 2012 Roubaix Expert (white/black) and would love to see more pics and ride impressions from those out there riding the 2011 or 2012 Expert.


Don't just settle for your eyes,get your buttocks on one !! 
Here is mine. Pics from last week,it's freezing cold now and it's snowing...all in a matter of one week. Can't wait to go out again :mad2: 
One of my mtb buddies is a competitive roadie too and joined in for a couple of rides. He told me I should consider to upgrade wheels pretty soon but as a 3rd Specialized in 10 months it will be a long time before I'll drop some cash around for bikes stuff again. 
First road bike,loving the smooth feeling,speed and high mileage that comes a lot easier than mtb, but noticed my buddy can speed up a lot better without the compact,maybe I should consider that upgrade aswell in the future.

[URL="









[/URL]


----------



## rentlef

Devastazione said:


> Don't just settle for your eyes,get your buttocks on one !!
> Here is mine. Pics from last week,it's freezing cold now and it's snowing...all in a matter of one week. Can't wait to go out again :mad2:
> One of my mtb buddies is a competitive roadie too and joined in for a couple of rides. He told me I should consider to upgrade wheels pretty soon but as a 3rd Specialized in 10 months it will be a long time before I'll drop some cash around for bikes stuff again.
> First road bike,loving the smooth feeling,speed and high mileage that comes a lot easier than mtb, but noticed my buddy can speed up a lot better without the compact,maybe I should consider that upgrade aswell in the future.
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


What size frame is that? How tall are you? I test rode a 54 and a 56 and the seat post was real high on the 54 . I plan to get a fitting before I buy a bike.


----------



## Devastazione

I'm 6 ft sharp and the bike is 56,fits like a glove. Tested a 58 too but felt a bit too stretched on it.


----------



## tipstall

Devastazione said:


> I'm 6 ft sharp and the bike is 56,fits like a glove. Tested a 58 too but felt a bit too stretched on it.


Can I ask what size inseam?


----------



## Devastazione

tipstall said:


> Can I ask what size inseam?


33 inches :thumbsup:


----------



## jsedlak

I'm 6' 2" & a 33" inseam and ride a 56cm Allez+Venge (with slammed stem).

Don't worry too much about the seatpost being too high (between two sequential sizes). They have a lot of variability. Worry more about the reach (short and long stems look really weird and can affect handling).


----------



## wpwoodjr

I have a 34" inseam and I'm riding a 2011 Roubaix Expert, 58 cm with a 130 mm stem. The longer stem lets me put my seat further forward so my knees are over the pedal spindles while also having a comfortable reach. Steering and handling are fine. I love this bike!


----------



## BluesDawg

Are these inseam sizes pants lengths or pubic bone height?


----------



## wpwoodjr

For me my pants length is 32 vs inseam of 34.


----------



## Tauntonian

*2011 Roubaix Expert Color*

I know the 2011 Specialized Roubaix Expert came in the color I bought and one other ... I think it was red and white. Here is picture of my Roubaix ... I love this bike


----------



## wpwoodjr

My 2011 is black with red accents. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Devastazione

Tauntonian said:


> I know the 2011 Specialized Roubaix Expert came in the color I bought and one other ... I think it was red and white. Here is picture of my Roubaix ... I love this bike



Man,that's some interesting color. It looks like they make some way too edgy and high contrast colors for the Expert. I'm loving mine black white but yes,a more "relaxed" color combination would have been much preferred...
Also,I may be wrong but I remember the black part of the paint for the USA market was not polished like we have in the italian market..A nice muted and sandblasted black,I wish...


----------



## bdulle

I am looking at a Roubaix expert that is completely red. I dont see this color any where on the specialized web site. I am a little confused!


----------



## knobster368

The red ones are test bikes/specialized demos


----------



## 2Slo4U

knobster368 said:


> The red ones are test bikes/specialized demos


Yep....the all red ones are their test bikes for 2012. I bought one in 2010. Still riding it and loving it....


----------



## bdulle

Is there anything different about the test bikes? Anything to be concerned about? I can buy it for under 2k. Just not sure if it is a good deal


----------



## nismo73

bdulle said:


> I am looking at a Roubaix expert that is completely red. I dont see this color any where on the specialized web site. I am a little confused!


Might be a test bike.


----------



## PJ352

bdulle said:


> Is there anything different about the test bikes? Anything to be concerned about? I can buy it for under 2k. Just not sure if it is a good deal


Similar to a dealers floor inventory, they're demo bikes. As long as they're warrantied (and I believe they are, but double check that) no worries.


----------



## LACyclist

*Red Specialized Roubaix Expert Test Bike*



PJ352 said:


> Similar to a dealers floor inventory, they're demo bikes. As long as they're warrantied (and I believe they are, but double check that) no worries.


I am currently shopping for this particular bike and while I have not got around yet to more than one dealer here, the one I did go to that was selling them off at 2K each regardless of condition (they were previously rentals) told me that Specialized will not honor the warranty on them because once a bicycle is classified as a "rental" it voids their warranty. He cautioned that I would be 100% responsible for any problems, but that is why they sell them for 1500 less than sticker, he said.

I will look around some more and see if another dealer has another opinion. 

Not having a warranty concerns me. :mad2:


----------



## Devastazione

LACyclist said:


> I am currently shopping for this particular bike and while I have not got around yet to more than one dealer here, the one I did go to that was selling them off at 2K each regardless of condition (they were previously rentals) told me that Specialized will not honor the warranty on them because once a bicycle is classified as a "rental" it voids their warranty. He cautioned that I would be 100% responsible for any problems, but that is why they sell them for 1500 less than sticker, he said.
> 
> I will look around some more and see if another dealer has another opinion.
> 
> Not having a warranty concerns me. :mad2:


2000 $ for an ex rental bike and no warranty whatsoever ??? Run away fast man ! I really cannot imagine something that gets more badly beaten up than a rental bike....


----------



## Gudmann

LACyclist said:


> He cautioned that I would be 100% responsible for any problems, but that is why they sell them for 1500 less than sticker, he said.
> 
> I will look around some more and see if another dealer has another opinion.
> 
> Not having a warranty concerns me. :mad2:


Can you have some other LBS look it over before committing ?


----------



## LACyclist

That would be easy to have another shop check it over. Good idea.
The bikes generally look OK, but do have some paint chips--some more than others.
They rent them for 100 a day, sometimes a weekend, never by the hour, so it's not cheap like renting a beach cruiser. 
Supposed to give you the opportunity to see if you want to buy one.
If there was major damage when they come back in, you would have to believe that they would charge the renter and take the bike out of circulation.


----------



## rjaquiss

*Discount for demo*

Looked at a 2012 Roubaix at LBS this weekend. They had new bike in the rack for ~$3600, and a demo (all red color) for $2900. I rode the demo bike and liked it a lot, but am not sure about warranties etc. for demo bike. The discount would be very much appreciated, but I don't want to be penny wise/pound foolish. Thoughts and advice would be appprediated.


----------



## 2Slo4U

rjaquiss said:


> Looked at a 2012 Roubaix at LBS this weekend. They had new bike in the rack for ~$3600, and a demo (all red color) for $2900. I rode the demo bike and liked it a lot, but am not sure about warranties etc. for demo bike. The discount would be very much appreciated, but I don't want to be penny wise/pound foolish. Thoughts and advice would be appprediated.


Did you ask the shop what kind of warranty comes with it? It doesn't seem like there is a consistent pattern with warranties on the demo bikes. Some seem to have the full warranty, other's don't....


----------



## LACyclist

I have been actively shopping for a new bike and the red test bike is one that I have been looking at for the right price (as well as other bikes). Between phone calls to Specialized stores and store visits to 4 different Specialized stores--it seems to be all over the board. For example--a store that had a test bike justs out of the box, never ridden for sale for 3500 said they can warranty it bc it is being sold as new. As I wrote earlier in the chain, a store that rented them as demos, told me Specialized will not allow warranty on them and it would clearly state that on the receipt--I would be on my own for 2K. Another store that had a beat up test bike I could not buy it was in such bad shape for 2600 told me that sure they are warrantied, does not matter that it was rented as a demo. And a 4th store that had a test bike for 3K told me that if the store writes "demo rental" on the receipt you get no warranty from Specialized, but if they write "store demo" or "used demo" on the receipt, you get the warranty and that if I wanted to purchase the bike that day, they would write, "used" so I would get the warranty. Sounds like it can be negotiated with your LBS? It's all over the place as far as I can see.


----------



## phierce

I have owned many Specialized "Test" bikes before and all were covered under full warranty from Specialized. (Cracked a "test" Epic and SJ frame)
I sold off my purple "test" 09 Roubaix Expert and bought a new red "test" 12 Roubaix Expert and got full warranty on both.
I think it's all in the shop and the Rep when it comes to covering these.

Now Rentals might be different.


----------

